# amps n tabs



## baldy (Apr 29, 2007)

I have placed an order with ampsntabs. (DecAnT® 10mL + TestAnT 500® 10mL ) 
also placed one with muscle research (r3igf-1 in acetic acid) has anyone used these?
Are they legit?


----------



## rAJJIN (Apr 29, 2007)

There not realy from around this board or one of our sponsors...
I have heard of both though and they seem to be good companies from what I hear. Ive never used either of there products myself though.
goodluck


----------



## naase2004 (Jun 1, 2007)

Muscle Research is fine. Have not used em in a while but I do remember getting reat service and packaging from them.


----------



## K1 (Jun 2, 2007)

I have not used either company, although I have heard of both..........


----------

